# Trifecta + 1.8L Auto -- anything special I should ask for when ordering?



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all - 

I am hoping to order a Trifecta tune very soon, as my research shows that my right foot will enjoy it 
Are there any special requests I can/should make based on other people's trials and errors? I mean, I will give them all the details they need, and I know they look at the logs and retune, but it never hurts asking if there is something I should ask for, or specific adjustments that may benefit me. I have a KN CAI, and that's it for performance right now.

Thanks in advance. It sounds like a night and day difference is seen by many, even with 1.8s. I also look forward to being able to pass people on the highway from a rolling 60, lol.

Nick


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Nothing special needed. Trifecta has tuned thousands of Cruzen. At this point, they have it down to a science


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

ErikBEggs said:


> Nothing special needed. Trifecta has tuned thousands of Cruzen. At this point, they have it down to a science


What he said.

I had it on my Cruze, and everyday i was SO glad it was tuned. The difference is night and day. Just say you have the CAI so they can adjust whatever parameter is needed.

Now get it.


----------

